# sim city 4 deluxe edition not working>help<



## togosmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

I have downloaded the iso and burned to 2 disks i installed the game and put serial code but when i go to play it says ..... Please insert simcity 4 deluxe play disk, select ok and restart the game and i have tried both disks many times please help.


----------



## togosmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

still looking for help!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? im stuck and dont know what to do please help.


----------



## hollywoodam (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, don't know if you still out there, but going to let you know anyway because just started playing the game myself and had the same problem!

I updated the game with an ea.com patch and then cracked it with a [sim city 4 deluxe no-cd] crack. Everything's running perfectly, no cd required what so ever, and loving the game! 

(1) Patch from ea.com::

http://simcity.ea.com/update/index_update.php?product=EP1&x=38&y=11

(2) Crack from gamecopyworld.com::

http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_simcity_4_deluxe_edition.shtml

NB!! Download this one!! *SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition v1.1.638 [ENGLISH] No-CD/Fixed EXE

*Install the patch... and then apply the crack (copy and replace the .exe file in sim city 4 deluxe directory - C:\Program Files\Maxis\SimCity 4 Deluxe\Apps)

Have Fun!!


----------

